# How should I tell my parents about the fandom



## Xx123ABCxX (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello, I am still new to the fandom and I was wanting to ask other furs for advice: My family doesn’t like the idea of me being in the fandom, I don’t know if its because they think its weird, or if it’s the sometime sexual part of the fandom. 

What I’m asking is how should I talk to them about the fandom?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 8, 2021)

You're an adult, right?

Aside from family doing family things, is there any reason your involvement with the fandom should be any of their business?


----------



## Xx123ABCxX (Dec 8, 2021)

I am an adult, and sometimes I just feel like I need to talk to my parents about these kinds of things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2021)

It's a fandom, a hobby at best, casual interest at worst. No one needs to know as it's a personal/private matter.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 9, 2021)

Xx123ABCxX said:


> I am an adult, and sometimes I just feel like I need to talk to my parents about these kinds of things.



Talk to us instead.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2021)

.......
Just don't talk to them about it? :l


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

First rule of furry fandom : never talk about furry fandom

It's the pawsa nostra, furry omerta


----------



## Bel (Dec 13, 2021)

As a hobby, it's not really the type of thing you should try to make a big deal out of. Just keep casual about it in conversation and people are less likely to overeact over it, compared to treating it like some sort of heavy subject. If you try to sit them down to talk about it, it's probably setting it up to not go well.


----------



## sushy (Dec 14, 2021)

I never mentioned anything about furries to my parents. They do know that I like to draw animal characters, but that is not that crazy right?


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Dec 20, 2021)

I always let it come naturally. Make it seem like it's not a big deal or a hobby. Let them know that it's just an interest in art and character styles and nothing that's really a big deal.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 28, 2021)

I just wouldn't really talk to people if they're not actually interested in it.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jan 3, 2022)

You say your parents don't like the idea of you being in the fandom; do you mean they already know? Because if they don't know, I would just let sleeping dogs lie like the others said, and don't discuss it with them. It may be painful, but if they're the sort to judge you for liking animal characters then it's probably best to keep it away from them.

If they already know, then it depends on what exactly they think about it and what they know about your involvement.


----------

